# Storing food



## alvee (Apr 23, 2009)

Ok, by my question you will all undoubtedly know how new i am to this prepping thing. Using canned foods to store, will they be affected by freezing temps or very hot temps. Reason for this question is we won't have an "insulated" storage facility. Also what about dry goods under the same type conditions.
Thank you in advance for any information given
Al


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Temperature has an effect on how long things can be stored. Fluctuations in temperature and humidity also have an effect. I'm sure someone will post a chart or a link to a chart that will give you an idea of the effect on the supplies.


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

Dry goods should be protected from pest damaged and moisture, but other wise shouldn't be affected by heat/freezing. Any goods that contain liquid, should be protected from extreems of heat and cold and shouldn't freeze. 
I would suggest freeze dried/dehydrated items in #10 cans for storage. Those should not be affected.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Freeze dried sounds good for your application. Or perhaps MRE's?


----------



## Tammy (Sep 12, 2009)

I am doing some dehydrating and was wondering how would i store my goods. I was wondering if you could kind of can them. and how to make it seal.


----------

